# Cutting mitres without a chop saw or box! Who else has tried it



## jackal (13 Oct 2020)

A little trick on cutting mitres that my late father showed me but I'm curious if anyone else has had a go?
Made a little video on cutting a mitre without a mitre box trick. Have you tried this?


----------



## toolsntat (13 Oct 2020)

jackal said:


> A little trick on cutting mitres that my late father showed me but I'm curious if anyone else has had a go?
> Made a little video on cutting a mitre without a mitre box trick. Have you tried this?


Often and the same principle for a 90°
Thanks for highlighting it for those that don't know.
Cheers Andy


----------



## jackal (13 Oct 2020)

toolsntat said:


> Often and the same principle for a 90°
> Thanks for highlighting it for those that don't know.
> Cheers Andy


Thanks, Andy. A bit of fun too to surprise the friends how great you are


----------



## toolsntat (13 Oct 2020)

There's another reflection trick I use but less often needed for most.
If you want an idea of how flat a plane sole is sight along it at a low angle towards something that looks straight.
Even if what you are sighting is not 100% you will be able to detect a distortion of the sole in the reflection.
Cheers Andy


----------



## jackal (13 Oct 2020)

toolsntat said:


> There's another reflection trick I use but less often needed for most.
> If you want an idea of how flat a plane sole is sight along it at a low angle towards something that looks straight.
> Even if what you are sighting is not 100% you will be able to detect a distortion of the sole in the reflection.
> Cheers Andy


Cool, I'll give that a go with my No7


----------



## toolsntat (13 Oct 2020)

jackal said:


> Cool, I'll give that a go with my No7


Hope this doesn't end in tears....
What does often show on a fair few planes is a dip just around the mouth, which is not necessarily a problem.
Cheers Andy


----------



## Cabinetman (13 Oct 2020)

Nice, once I had translated his accent lol. Quite a character


----------



## Cabinetman (13 Oct 2020)

The dip around the mouth on a plane as I understand it, is caused by the factory flattening the sole of the plane on a linisher and the abrasive belt flips up slightly into the mouth. But sorry Andy it actually is a problem when it’s the area in front of the mouth, that’s the important area you need that to hold the wood down for the blade and the chipbreaker to do their job properly. 
That was how it was explained to us when I arrived at teacher training college in the 70s, all our Stanley Bailey castings were sent back by the college to be surface ground by Stanley. Ian


----------



## toolsntat (13 Oct 2020)

Yep, fair play to ya chap.
Perhaps dip was a bad choice of words for my analogy....
Slight "waver" in the reflection might be better suited.
Cheers Andy


----------



## jackal (14 Oct 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Nice, once I had translated his accent lol. Quite a character


'YAY' I'm a Character from Norfolk UK yet residing in France  cheers bud I'm happy with that


----------



## jackal (14 Oct 2020)

toolsntat said:


> Yep, fair play to ya chap.
> Perhaps dip was a bad choice of words for my analogy....
> Slight "waver" in the reflection might be better suited.
> Cheers Andy


I've been called worse but life is good with my dippy plane!


----------



## jackal (14 Oct 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> The dip around the mouth on a plane as I understand it, is caused by the factory flattening the sole of the plane on a linisher and the abrasive belt flips up slightly into the mouth. But sorry Andy it actually is a problem when it’s the area in front of the mouth, that’s the important area you need that to hold the wood down for the blade and the chip breaker to do their job properly.
> That was how it was explained to us when I arrived at teacher training college in the 70s, all our Stanley Bailey castings were sent back by the college to be surface ground by Stanley. Ian


I use Stanley Bailey and my Stanley No7 and its Clifton iron is my best bud. I find the linisher problem interesting as mine had a dip which I got out with a coarse diamond sharpener and a lot of effort.


----------



## jackal (14 Oct 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Nice, once I had translated his accent lol. Quite a character


A bit nutty in Lockdown but I got bored because I couldn't"t get any wood so I made a mini film Lockdown my movie!!!


----------



## Cabinetman (14 Oct 2020)

Apologies, I hadn’t realised that was you in the first video but I stand by it quite a character ha ha loved the video and yes I did sit all the way through it, and I thought I was a bit barking! hilarious I’m still laughing now. Ian
Lovely set up you’ve got there in France


----------



## Droogs (14 Oct 2020)

loved it very brave garden shots


----------



## islayhawk (14 Oct 2020)

Why use a reflection when cutting mitres when you can use the saw handle.


----------



## Droogs (14 Oct 2020)

you might not have a pencil


----------



## islayhawk (14 Oct 2020)

Well use a nail.


----------



## Droogs (14 Oct 2020)

I bite mine 

Yeah I'll get me


----------



## islayhawk (14 Oct 2020)

Ha ha ha - well take off a boot and use a toe nail. I bite my finger nails aswell


----------



## TheUnicorn (15 Oct 2020)

I saw this trick on a DIY show at the weekend, and as islayhawk pointed out, was wondering why you needed to bother when you've got a 45 on the saw. I might have try making a picture frame just as a test piece, no pencil either. Not expecting great results


----------



## jackal (2 Nov 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Apologies, I hadn’t realised that was you in the first video but I stand by it quite a character ha ha loved the video and yes I did sit all the way through it, and I thought I was a bit barking! hilarious I’m still laughing now. Ian
> Lovely set up you’ve got there in France


Yep, we are very lucky living here in France. You couldn't buy in the UK a semi for what we paid for our farmhouse here


----------



## jackal (2 Nov 2020)

islayhawk said:


> Why use a reflection when cutting mitres when you can use the saw handle.


I know but then I would'nt have a video


----------



## jackal (2 Nov 2020)

islayhawk said:


> Ha ha ha - well take off a boot and use a toe nail. I bite my finger nails aswell


It's good to b different sometimes


----------



## jackal (2 Nov 2020)

jackal said:


> Yep, we are very lucky living here in France. You couldn't buy in the UK a semi for what we paid for our farmhouse here


Since we are in lockdown I might need to make a part 2 !!


----------



## jackal (2 Nov 2020)

TheUnicorn said:


> I saw this trick on a DIY show at the weekend, and as islayhawk pointed out, was wondering why you needed to bother when you've got a 45 on the saw. I might have try making a picture frame just as a test piece, no pencil either. Not expecting great results


Just a bit of fun but also good to learn new things also hand sharpened or Japanese saws have no 45


----------



## jackal (2 Nov 2020)

Droogs said:


> you might not have a pencil


I loose my pencils because my ears are too floppy!


----------



## jackal (2 Nov 2020)

Droogs said:


> loved it very brave garden shots


"Nothing to see here",


----------

